# [SOLVED] graphics card and psu upgrade



## tonypoole (Jan 22, 2013)

hi. i have a lenovo h520s desktop. i was told by the company i bought it from that i could fit a sapphire radeon 6670 graphics card into it. i checked what power the card needed and it needed a 400w psu. couldn't get a 400w. so i bought a seasonic ss-350tgm psu. put the psu into the computer and it didn't work. my question is,is the new psu compatible or have i installed it incorrectly. all the connecters are in the correct connections as far as i can tell. also do i actually need to upgrade the psu for the graphics card.or will it work fine without the new psu.thanks.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

Power requirements range from a bit misleading to very misleading. It's not actually the overall wattage of the supply that is important, but is specifically the +12V output. The 6670 peaks at 50W power consumption, which is about 4 amps of 12V power.

The ss-350tgm is rated to be able to draw almost its full rated wattage at 12V, so it should easily power that card in your system. If your system is not booting since you installed the card and new PSU, there's almost guaranteed to be something else wrong.

What exactly is happening when you boot the machine?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

I believe you have already answered your question-


tonypoole said:


> i checked what power the card needed and it needed a 400w psu. couldn't get a 400w. so i bought a seasonic ss-350tgm psu.


SeaSonic PSU's are the best but 350W is obviously underpowered and most likely your problem. GPU chip manufacturer's have minimum power requirements for a reason and using less power will only result in damage to the GPU and very possibly the other components.
You want to be at 450W bare minimum, and preferably higher, for sufficient power and to avoid damage to components.
You can check the GPU in another PC, with an adequate PSU, to insure it's not damaged.


----------



## tonypoole (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

thanks for your replies. but i haven't even put the graphics card in yet. just installed the psu. didn't power up except the screen. the screen read error 1962. no operating system found. so i changed the psu back to the original.the computer booted up fine. finding a slimline psu 400+ isn't easy.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

It's likely the hard drive power connector was not seated properly then. The machine was getting proper power to the motherboard & processor and passed POST in order to display that message, according to the Lenovo documentation.


----------



## tonypoole (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

just tried installing the psu again. all connections seating nicely. still no joy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

If you case is a slim line model you're out of luck anyway. 
You won't find a PSU with sufficient power for a 6670 GPU that will fit in the case.


----------



## tonypoole (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

ok.thanks for your advice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: graphics card and psu upgrade*

You're welcome.


----------

